# One Crazy Night



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

So i was out on friday night on Big DL and me and my cousin were trolling around. It got dark but we decided to keep fishing and at about 1130 pm my drag started squeeling and i hooked up with a 40 inch hog that took me about 10 minutes to get in. We brought it to shore to get a camera and got pictures and all that...

We went back out and at about 1230 my line started spinning again. 15 minutes later i had an even larger fish on. We got it in my net and brought it to shore, we were going to measure it there. We had it in the net at my dock waiting on my sister to get her camera out to the dock again and all the sudden it broke through my net and swam away.

The fish tape on my gunwale only goes up to 40 inches and this thing had to been atleast another 8-10. and just like that it was gone 

but atleast me and my cousin both saw it and i did get pictures of the 40 incher, ill upload them tomorrow.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont bring the fish to shore unless you plan on keeping it. Take the camara out in the boat and take pictures. The water temps are way to high to be putting stress on the fish!!!! The fish shouldnt be out of the water more then a few seconds. Dont mean to be an A-Hole but muskies are very weak and you need to take care of them as much as possible.

Good luck fishing!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats on the fish.. Looks like you found a pattern :wink:

Exactly what was said above, not trying to tell you how to fish, but definitley invest in a headlamp (night) and proper release tools (knipex, two pair of long handled pliers, net (big kahuna or Beckman), etc.. The less time out of the water and fast releases are key in ensuring the fish will swim away. You sound like an avid skee fisherman and I assume your all about preserving these fish so dont take the feedback personal..

Keep it reeel...


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yea well that was the problem we had the camera for the first one but not the second one.

i got the hooks out right away and it stayed in the water the whole time in the net and we were straight out from my cabin so we only had the fish for a few minutes before it broke through the net.

Both swam away just fine, and i understand cuz i never would want a muskie to die


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thats what I like to hear!!! So wheres your cabin at???? :lol:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

im on south shore on Big Dl, about 20 cabins west of sucker creek


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

heres a picture of the 40 incher


----------

